# Hunting Arrows, 3 or 4 Fletchings



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been playing around with different feather sizes and fletching configurations. Has anyone used a 
4-fletch configuration, helical , with a 3" or 4" feathers on a hunting arrow with tradtional equipment? 
How did it work? 
Faster?
Slower? 
Less stable in flight?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 7, 2009)

I do

5 x 5" fletching = 15 "

4 x 3.75" Fletching = 15"

Same amount of drag, but you can change that with the height and length of the fletch, and the amount of helix

I fletch mine in the "X" patern   120 x 60 degrees'

This puts a lot of spin on the shaft, more of a rifling effect.

Another plus is you never have to worry about the cock feather.  Just nock and shoot, it is the same either way.

I fletch all of my arrows in Florescent hot pink.  When the shaft is flying away it looks like a pink ball flying away, almost like a tracer round.

So, to answer your questions

  1   They work great...better than 3 fletch in my opinion

  2    The speed is determined my the height and length of the fletch, and
         the amount of helix.  You can adjust to get the speed you want.

  3     More stable because of the rifleing effect.

Note"  A three bladed broadhead, like a bodkin, on a straight fletched arrow can cause the shaft to porpose in flight...like a hydroplane on water.  Some two and four blade heads on a straight fletched arrow can cause a shaft to drift.

A spiral fletch on an arrow lessens this effect.   A hard helical eliminates it.

Lots of plusses for four vs three fletch...no negatives that I know of.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks  for the info....... 
I used the same measuring method as you did. Good to hear I was on the right track there. Our local shop told me they would be much slower and I really did not see that. I shot them this afternoon and was surpised how well they flew and looked to be some quicker. It looks like the helical spin cures several problems while improving accuracy ?


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2009)

Choctawlb used eastern 2 fletch on his river cane arrows.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 8, 2009)

I use four, four inch helical fletch on all my arrows.  Much more visible in flight to me.  I hunt with a heavy arrow with bunches of weight up front.  I like them!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been thinking about making up a few arrows to try!

Does it matter if you use parobolic or sheild cut?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 8, 2009)

I've used both, and can't tell the difference.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 8, 2009)

I believe parobolic are quieter. I have used both a lot and the 4 fletch helps when you have a bad release like I do and shoot Big Broadheads.A minimum for me is three 5 1/2 feathers.I fletch everything helical.RC


----------



## RogerB (Apr 8, 2009)

At the distances we shoot for hunting and the light weight of feathers, I really don't think the amount or style of fletching we use makes a hill of beans when it comes to speed or drop.
I do believe more fletching will stabilize better than less will, however, if one's arrows are shooting bad enough that the difference in 3 five inch feathers and 4 five inch feathers is noticeable something else is wrong and should be the archers focus to fix rather than adding more fletching to put a bandaid on the problem.
I shoot 3 fletch on some of my arrows and 4 fletch on others, and
I do like the way 4 fletch looks in the hand, in flight and in the target, they just look cool. And that is the only reason I use it.
While you don't have to worry about how you nock an arrow with 4 fletch, I have never had a problem getting it right with 3 fletch.
Here is what I do think is important, "TUNING" and fletching clearance is a big portion of tuning. Traditional 3 fletch is 120 degrees and is easier to get clearance with than 4 fletch at 90 or 75X105 (the 60x120 Papalapin uses is easier, however most fletching jig don't index at 60X120. You can fletch at 60x120 by using a 120 jig and turning the nock.) Actually, 3 fletch shot "cock feather in" probably is the easiest to get clearance with of all fletching patterns (if shooting off the shelf, cock feather out is easier with an elevated rest).
Four fletch is more expensive, especially if you are hard on arrows and having someone else build/fletch them for you.
The bottomline is this, tune your equiptment well and shoot what ever you like, they all work fine!!


----------



## markland (Apr 8, 2009)

I have shot both and just settled on 3-4in feathers for my smaller carbon arrows.  I bareshaft my bows/arrows so they are tuned very well and just do not need any extra stabilization for my shafts when shooting big broadheads, plus I like to keep my fletching to a minimum to eliminate any extra noise, and wet feather drag also decrease the amount of fletching contact with the riser if I make a bad release.  Have never had any flight problems with this setup!  I always shoot a large 4bl head on my arrows.  
Thought about trying 4-3in feathers, but my setup is working fine for me, but wondered how much better the 3in may hold up to rain or whether they would be slightly quieter in flight and sticking out of my quiver?  Mark


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 8, 2009)

After reading Roger B's post, I think I have to stand corrected.  I use a  Bitzenberger Jig, and I think the choices for four fletch are 90 X 90 and 75 X 105.  If so I use the 75 X 105.  

I stated 60 X 120 because when I do 6 fletch for Flu Flus, I use the three fletch setting for the first three fletches, then turn the nock over in the jig and do three more.  This would be 60 x 60 x 60 x 60 x 60 x 60.   Years ago I made up a few of these 6 fletch arrows with regular fletching just to see what they would do.  Don't really remember how they turned out except that I still have one hanging around somewhere.

Don't know why I was thinking my four fletvhe was 60 X 120.

That might be interesting to try.

I was going to argue the point with Roger about my four fletch having the same rest clearance as a three fletch, but now that I realize mine is 105 X 75, I can't make the arguement.  Roger is right.  Goes to show you that you youngun's can teach us old farts a thing or two now and then.

I do agree that shooting heavy shafts from heavy bows at short distances does not make the fletching and tuning as criticle.  However, one of my main interest in archey is the lighter weight tournament bows, at longer  yardage.  Here, arrow speed, precise flight, and other factors are more criticle as they contro la flatter trajectory.   Finer tuning is the key.   I would almost make it as criticle as top notch wheelie bow competition shooters.

We shoot a York rounds at 40, 50, and 60 yds.  These distance border on unethicle for the average hunting shot.

Many trad 3-D shooters, and hunters for that matter, get really criticle on arrow tuning for perfect flight.  Personally, I never have.  Anyone that has ever shot a 3-D course with me have seen my arrows fishtailing like crazy.  I shoot strictly 2114 shafts w/125 grain tips and they seem to spine good for my bows from 50 t0 60#.
Some of you guys add point weight to adjust spine...I never do.  I just shoot them like they come out and that is good enough for me.  Of cours you will never have to worry about me taking the top spot away from you at any 3-D shoot.

For hunting and 3-D I shoot aluminum arrows with  plastic fletching.  I like these because of hunting in wet weather, they are tough as nails, and they seem to last me forever.   For  my tournament bows I just made up a set of carbons with feathers.  

I went to the four fletch in 1968 shooting NFAA and NAA tournaments, and have never switched back to three fletch, and never regretted the change.

Depending on who you talk to, they will have their own definite opinion on what is best.  Some guys like big natural turkey feathers that SWOOSH through the air, some like cane arrows.  to each his own.  I don't make a case that there is any particular right or wrong way.  It all depends on what the individual likes.   

One of the best things about our sport is experimenting.  Try different things just for the heck of trying it and settle on what fits you best.

Now, because of My mistake, and Roger's making me realize I was wrong, I want to try to make a few 60 X 120 four fletch arrows just to see what they will do.


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 8, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I have been playing around with different feather sizes and fletching configurations. Has anyone used a
> 4-fletch configuration, helical , with a 3" or 4" feathers on a hunting arrow with tradtional equipment?
> How did it work?
> Faster?
> ...



Wow, there sure is a lot of really good information available for the asking around here. Occasionally some other "stuff" sneaks in, but most reads are informative. Thanks for asking these kinds of questions.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 8, 2009)

I like 3 fletch because I'm cheap.  (You sorta have to be with this economy.)


----------



## fountain (Apr 8, 2009)

3 fletch here too.  5" for shooting targets and have some 5.5" for hunting.  i just figured that the longer feathers with lots of helical will help stabalize the big broadheads faster in a shorter distance.  i am going to try to get some real turkey feathers made somewhere and try them in a traditional of p&y cut.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 8, 2009)

It's been allot of fun to try these different fletcing configuration, feather lenghts etc. It's something I have really enjoyed and plan on doing for a while. 
I shot my bow till dark this afternoon. I found myself shooting the 105 x 75 
4" flecthing most of the time. It flew the best of my three test arrows.  
My next test  arrows will be another four flecthed configuration with two, 4" feathers, two, 2" feathers, I will line up all the feathers to be equal at the back, just to see what it will do? I got the idea when I saw a couple of F-15 and F-22 headed back to Tyndall AFB late this afternoon.      
I don't think it would work very well with a heavy hunting tip, or it might? Could work out to be a real screamer for 3-D or field shooting? Or it may not work at all? We will just keep trying and having fun.

I want to thank Jack for his post's. I have read over them several times and keep learning something new each time I read them.  Jack.....You need to write a book? I would buy one!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree, there is some great info right here. Ya'll have me wanting to experiment now!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 8, 2009)

There will be some smoking fletching jigs if we keep this up!


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 9, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> It's been allot of fun to try these different fletcing configuration, feather lenghts etc. It's something I have really enjoyed and plan on doing for a while.
> I shot my bow till dark this afternoon. I found myself shooting the 105 x 75
> 4" flecthing most of the time. It flew the best of my three test arrows.
> My next test  arrows will be another four flecthed configuration with two, 4" feathers, two, 2" feathers, I will line up all the feathers to be equal at the back, just to see what it will do? I got the idea when I saw a couple of F-15 and F-22 headed back to Tyndall AFB late this afternoon.
> ...


 Gotta love when the words, fletching and F-22, are used in the same decision process.   Who knows, something may come of this testing.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 9, 2009)

Rocket...Yeah...Stealth arrows.

Bubba...no book from me...there are a lot of more knowledgeable people writing books that would be a better buy.

I see we have something in common...Purchasing Agent...Me too...Government...I buy th $500 hammers.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 9, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Rocket...Yeah...Stealth arrows.
> 
> Bubba...no book from me...there are a lot of more knowledgeable people writing books that would be a better buy.
> 
> I see we have something in common...Purchasing Agent...Me too...Government...I buy th $500 hammers.



Yep....I have seen a few of them! My favorite is the $45.00 each, 1/2" x 5-1/2" stainless steel hex head bolt. We purchase a 55-gallon drum of them? No wonder we are broke!  

Flecthing up three new test arrows tonight. Can't wait to see how this works out!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 9, 2009)

Which is best or is one better than the other, 4 fletch at 90 deg or 4 fletch 75x105, does one fly better than the other. Thanks

I guess with the 75x105 you would have more clearence for the shelf.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 9, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Which is best or is one better than the other, 4 fletch at 90 deg or 4 fletch 75x105, does one fly better than the other. Thanks
> 
> I guess with the 75x105 you would have more clearence for the shelf.



I found and liked the way 75 x 105 flew the best...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 9, 2009)

HOGDGX

You guess right


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone noticed the 75 x 105 to be a little faster than the other?  Or is it just me?


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, I couldn't stand it and fletched up two 2018's. One i fletched 75x105 and the other 4 @ 90 deg. I liked the 105x 75 better, seemed to clear the shelf and fly better than the 90 deg. 

The 105x75 (4 inch feather) compared to my 2018's with 3 five inch feathers seemed to put a WHOLE lot more spin on the arrow and it seemed fast, but I think the fast part was just my imagination b/c the seemed to hit a little lower than the 3 feathered arra's. 

Overall I believe the 4 fletch fly's better and put's a lot more spin on the arra and stabilizes it quiker. But for know I will stick with 3 five inch feathers mainly because that is what I have a huge stock pile of and havent had enough time to do alot of shooting with the others. 

Keep all the good info coming and shoot straight! Chase


----------



## Speedemon (Apr 12, 2009)

I shoot 4 x 5" for 2 reasons.
1- They fly good for me.
2- I do not have to look down to nock an arrow. No cock feather to look for or raised area on nock to feel for. Goes on string either way without looking.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 14, 2009)

Now, if ya really want to get radical, try domething I di years ago.  Do a four fletch 95 x 105 arrow, but do two right hand helicle and two left hand helicle.  Im such a way that the two closest fletch do righ tand left making a kind of cup.  Trickey to do because you have to do a two fletch right handed, then readjust the jig (Bitzenberger) to be able to get the two left hand fletches in.

Shot this with a filed point,  not a broadhead and watch how to flys.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 14, 2009)

Papa......I can only image how it flys   I'm still shooting the 4-flecth 75 x 105. The more I shoot them..The better I like them


----------

